# Remarque et Question concernant Gentoo et cie

## nenoro

Bonjour, (clavier en qwerty, desole si il n'y a pas d'accents sur les a et e)

Normalement je devrais poster ce sujet en anglais mais j'hesitais a le poster dans la section "Portage & Programming".

- Remarque > Depuis Janvier 2018 "la ou j'ai decide de quitter Arch broken pour Gentoo 4.9.76 c'est le seul kernel que j'aime", j'ai remarque qu'il y'a des paquets qui failed lors de la compilation suivant l'overlay utilise basique ou non officiel (liste par layman).

Exemples:

- app-editors/notepadqq > Fail pour les overlays Gentoo et Funtoo

- dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0.x > Si on les devs pouvaient le retirer pour le rendre stable ca m'enquiquine de devoir le mask quand j'installe Layman

- media-sound/spotify > Sous Funtoo si on fait pas attention sur la version qui est installee ca fail (bon ca je devrais en parler avec Daniel Robbins)

- media-sound/cava > quarks et betagarden > failed

- lxde-base/lxpolkit > Y'a qu'un seul overlay propose et la compile fail

- x11-proto/scrnsaverproto > il m'a pete une durite ya deux jours, je voulais installer xorg et cie mais il a fait sa starlette en disant "je me bloque parce que j'en ai envie"

- net-p2p/jdownloader > trois overlays et trois failed... 

- x11-apps/radeon-profile > ca fail quand un certain openssl n'est pas en version 1.0.2n

Question > y'a t-il un site apart Zugaina ou sont repertories les packages qui fail ou non ?

- Remarque 2, des packages qui ne sont pas disponibles:

- Chatty

- Streamlink-Twitch-Gui

- Jdownloader2 > Disponible en binaire je sais

- Gradio

Question > Peut-on esperer les voir un jour dans le gentoo overlay ou autre overlay ? Bien sur y'a deux - trois overlays pour JDownloader2 mais ca fail

Je crois que j'ai deja pose cette question...

- Remarque 3, 

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" malheureusement lors du emerge @world celui ci va m'installer ''xf86-video-ati'' ce qui est totalement pas logique.

Question > Pourquoi cette dependance? Dois je retirer radeonsi pour n'avoir que le xf86-video-amdgpu de liste ?

- Remarque 4,

USE="-gnome -gnome-keyring" 

lors de l'installation de xorg-{server,drivers,x11}, gnome-extra/polkit-gnome s'installe.

Question > Pourquoi Gnome s'introduit alors que je rajoute un tiret pour signaler que je ne voulais pas l'avoir ? Pourtant dans le profile j'ai choisi "desktop" pas soumission a Gnome desktop.

- Remarque 5

Sur le Github de Gentoo on ne peut rien poster si un ebuild de l'overlay Gentoo failed

Question > Pourquoi ? Je sens que la reponse sera "parce que y'a le forum pour ce genre de probleme"

- Remarque 6

En installant le driver de mon imprimante de marque "Brother" j'ai remarque que le modele n'etait pas liste dans "system-config-printer", je suis oblige de passer par le driver propose sur le site "Brother" pour l'ajouter dans la base de donnee du software.

Question > Ou puis je trouver le fichier avec tout les modeles listes dans le "system-config-printer" ?

- Remarque 7

En lancant Steam linux via terminal, j'ai remarque un message d'erreur avec "le driver ati (alors que j'ai un amdgpu) n'est pas installe ou declare blah blah", j'ai trouve une video qui traitre du sujet rapidement et j'ai pu fixer mon probleme

Question > les devs peuvent ils regler ce soucis pour eviter qu'on ait a taper deux lignes dans le terminal pour fixer ?

- Remarque 8

Reparlons du USE justement, mon USE se presente comme ceci

 *Quote:*   

> USE="${ADD} ${ADD2} ${REMOVE}"
> 
> ADD=""
> 
> ADD2=""
> ...

 [/quote] Ca aide de regarder le post sur "show me your Make.conf"

Question > Est-ce que USE prend vraiment en compte ce que j'ajoute dans ADD, ADD2, REMOVE ? Perso j'ai un doute

Bien sur ce n'est pas pour etre mechant j'aime bien Gentoo pour son cote "Si t'as reussi a installer Gentoo alors tu peux te debrouiller pour trouver des solutions" (joli slogan non ?), je veux vraiment tenir plus de 4 ans dessus (pour l'instant Arch detient le record).

Je suis gentil je n'ai pas ajoute Lutris en 9eme problematique qui lui a tendance a vouloir skip les installations des logiciels battle.net, uplay, origin (alors que sous arch bizarrement pas de soucis). Bien sur j'ai deja ouvert un ticket sur le github de lutris.

Merci de lire et prendre du recul avant de me bombarder de reponses "mais c'est evident tu fais comme ca et comme ca aussi et t'attends que Tonton Stallman te valide" Je n'ai pas de longue barbe comme vous (cf nombre d'annees a secher devant gentoo).

J'espere avoir des reponses =)

----------

## guitou

Salut.

Pfiou, ca fait beaucoup d'une traite ^^

Perso clavier azerty, mais ca fait belle lurette que j'ai pris la facheuse habitude de me passer des accents...

Globalement, j'ai pas vraiment de reponses a t'apporter, donc je vais me contenter de repondre dans la mesure de mes moyens.

Pour pas mal de tes interrogations, la reponse generale semblerait tenir dans ce principe: avec Gentoo, faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis

Pour ta remarque sur les useflags, dans cet ordre, je doute en effet que cela soit operationnel: faut definir les variables avant de les utiliser (ce qui pourrait expliquer ton souci avec le flag gnome). Ca sonne un peu comme "mais c'est evident tu fais comme ca...", mais quelle que puisse etre notre experience, voire expertise, on est tous susceptibles de passer a cote d'une evidence.

Voili, voilou, bienvenue parmi nous.

++

Gi)

----------

## sebB

Avoue que tu es un espion d'archlinux envoyé sur ce forum pour tester notre résistance!

Sérieusement, ca va être compliqué de t'aider.

Non pas que tes problèmes sont insurmontables mais tu pose trop de questions et ca partir dans tous les sens (j'ai même pas lu la moitié de ton post  :Embarassed:  ).

Ouvre 1 sujet par problème, on y verra plus clair.

Déjà pour dégrossir poste ton emerge --info et ton make.conf

Pour tout tes fail, poste les logs. Sans ceux-ci, nous dire que "ca fail" ne nous aide pas.

C'est voulu que ton clavier soit en qwerty?

----------

## nenoro

 *Quote:*   

> Avoue que tu es un espion d'archlinux envoyé sur ce forum pour tester notre résistance! 

 

Nah du tout la drogue arch a cesse de faire effets.

 *Quote:*   

> C'est voulu que ton clavier soit en qwerty?

 

On va dire ca, pour etre exacte c'est un clavier achete sur amazon mais il avait le retroeclairage et 4 touches pour controler la musique.

 *Quote:*   

> Déjà pour dégrossir poste ton emerge --info et ton make.conf 

 

emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.3.24 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r10, 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.4.1
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf:

 

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Pour tout tes fail, poste les logs. Sans ceux-ci, nous dire que "ca fail" ne nous aide pas. 

 

prochaine fois je posterais.

 *Quote:*   

> la reponse generale semblerait tenir dans ce principe: avec Gentoo, faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis

 

C'est comme ca que je peux progresser sous linux, je t'avouerais que ca ne me deplait pas

----------

## sebB

Tant qu'on y es, poste ton /var/lib/portage/world, ton package.keywords, package.use et package.mask.

Ca nous aideras pour tes futurs posts.

A la vue de ton make.conf, doit y avoir du ménage à faire dans ces fichiers.

----------

## k-root

 *nenoro wrote:*   

> Bonjour, (clavier en qwerty, desole si il n'y a pas d'accents sur les a et e)
> 
> - dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0.x > Si on les devs pouvaient le retirer pour le rendre stable ca m'enquiquine de devoir le mask quand j'installe Layman
> 
> 

 

idem : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8169484.html .. 

sauf que ssl 1.0 est une hard dépendances, a cause d openssh  que l on retrouve un peu partout : perso je ne remonte plus vraiment les bugs : https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/tree/gnome-base/gvfs/gvfs-1.32.1-r1.ebuild#n32  -> wtf with openssh here ?

----------

